# New Unclaimed Cargo, All Half Price at Outlet Bait & Tackle!



## Overstockbait (Jun 5, 2014)

*Unclaimed Cargo at Half Price - Add to shopping cart for discount!
*
*Bomber, Yum, Creek Chub, Rebel and Heddon lures, all abandoned at the manufacturer, and now claimed by the world's craziest overstock and closeout retailer - US!

* *We've done it again, and this was a surprise to even us. Nearly a full truck of brand-name bait showed up at the manufacturer, and instead of trying to sell it through existing channels, the manufacturer called and said "Do you want it all?"*

*WE SAID "YES! YES! YES! Get it here as FAST as you can." So we got it all ready this week and now you too can say "Yes!" to a BOATLOAD of SAVINGS!

* *With prices this low, you know it's Outlet Bait & Tackle. Check us out today at www.overstockbait.com.*


----------

